# Rod building supplies



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone out there know of anyone with rod building equipment for sale?


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a couple rod wrappers which I would like to get rid of. Lots of other rod building supplies as well. _ I am located on Perdido Key. Steve, 850-287-5869_


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

What kind of lathes do you have?


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

One is labeled "American" the other "PacBay". They are both the same except for the labels. Power wrappers with foot pedal and selector switch for wrapping and drying.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

do you still have these if so pmme with a price


----------

